

Needleless Vaccinations a Huge Step Toward Eradicating Infectious Disease - bane
http://www.healthline.com/health-news/needleless-vaccinations-could-help-end-diseases-020713

======
muriithi
This is a good move.

Unfortunately this may not end polio just yet.

Here in Kenya there has been several polio cases all which have been traced to
unstable countries like Somalia where there is no effective government. This
will however make it easier to carry out vaccinations even in unstable
countries.

